# THOMAS



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

today i had a jumping lesson with Thomas.i was jumping with people that normally jump very big fences.but i was sick and tired of always being scared,of jumping anything above 2"6,so i gave my self a kick up the bum and said 'you know thomas can do it so can you'.so when i jumped the first jump i was excited and really got him going over the jumps.then the instructor put up a narrow fence and it was reLLY wide.i came to it in canter and he cleared it after he looked at it and tried to back of it.i didnt relise how wide it was until i was in mid-air.
then i was jumping a spread,and as i was coming round the corner my instructor put a barrel under the jump,and thomas looked at it like it was something that was going to jump out of him.
sorry this post is long,but i was so happy and proud of the lesson that i just had to tell someone.
xx


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

today an 4pm.i was teaching a beginner lesson and had 7 children in it.i was ok that the children could all ride well enough to have that many in it.but one of my kids cried as her pony she was riding kept putting his head down,and she hurt her hands,but apart from that it all went well considering i had loads of kids in it.


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

well done!!!!


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

had a busy day at work.taught for 3 hours, and had a yard to do.it was fun trying to get everything done,i enjoyed it today.i love teCHing at the moment.its exciting and brillant hehe


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

took Thomas to a show yesterday,and there were 42 people in the 2"6 show jumping.never mind i went in and was nervous we jumped the first jump and i was really getting into it.he knocked down a jump but i didnt mind,because i was having a lot of fun.but he cleared all of the other jumps.the last jump was a huge jump with bright white fillers and bright red and white poles on top,he started to back of my leg but i kicked him on and he cleared it with miles to spare.

he wouldnt load to go to the show which is annoying,but i will give it to him,because he hasnt been on thr trailer in over 6 months.but he went on eventually with some help from a feed bowl and his feed hehe.the same thing happened at the show coming home,but again i had to use his feed and his feed bowl.

i thinki every week or a few times a week i need to do trailer training with him,because it is annoying sometimes.but i can understand why he maybe doesnt want to go on,because i wouldnt want to go on to a trailer and have to stand there for ages.

when i was travelling in my mums car i was watching thomas in the trailer through the back window,i didnt relise that the horses in trailers moved around so much and i was getting really worried,i was paniking lol.but then i relised that thomas was ok,and i settled down.
rowena xx


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

i have a dressage show on friday,and i have to plait up tomorrow and thomas mane is so long and thick.the more i pull it the thicker it seems to go.


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

rode Thomas today,and i was taking him over a ditch on a hack.we have jumped it before,and we were walking up to it and then he stopped dead and looked at the tiny bit of water in it,and after a few attempts he jumped over only because it was the only way out of the field,and he flung me out of the saddle,and i caught my leg on a tree lol.i was pleased with him thoe.well dont tom


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

after another long week at work.im shattered.thomas hAS BEEN good this week,he broke a jump at xc,and came third in show jumping.i rode a different horse today,he was a little sweety,i love him to bits.work was very hot today and lovely to teach in.


----------

